# Getting dirty on the A56 : June 2012



## Mars Lander (Jun 2, 2012)

While Luckypants was down (oo'er) and waiting to go on some more tasty location over the coming weekend we plotted a mini tour of the area around the A56 near Dunham Park , I was gonna call it the Dunham Massive but it wasn't epic enough each place isn't worth a full report but together they could distract you for a while, treat em like stocking fillers rather than the big pressie you get later on Christmas day and maybe hold your nose in some cases.

With the help of a non member we planned our little journey.

First up an abandoned national trust farm house all boarded up , some contracters working on the nearby pylon seemed pretty ok about us venturing past once we held up our cameras







A way in the barn was found a lot of it was quite dark











apart from some artefacts in the darkness, this unfortunate is the main attraction






the farmhouse was quite sealed and one of the contracters told us that despite offers the National Trust won't sell or do anything with it for now, as one of us showed him our piks, nice chap.

Just up the road this large red house in its own grounds...






...in bit of a mess
















the obligatory lonesome chair shot taken in the depths of the cellars






and by stark contrast to the big red house this house stands feet away..
















Haheey an old Atari console cartridge






some unsavoury graffiti











and as one leaves the grounds this little lodge house...






... in equally appalling state






Leaving the filth, dust and fungi behind we travel on a little further and round a corner to the now defunct, dangerously damaged, part demoed Iranian Embassy/Consulate building I believe











Extreme care is needed to access all areas











Paper work and oddly V Festival t-shirts, litter the fomer grand grounds






We take a parting look at the pond/pool?






and off we go.

All trashed to hell apart from the inaccessable farm, but an ok quite relaxed afternoon filler while one is waiting to go on a major mission ​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like a good little explore round, I quite liked those pics.


----------



## abel101 (Jun 2, 2012)

cracking shots


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 2, 2012)

Im not the biggest fan of HDR (as I probably keep saying) but I do like them, especially pic number 4! That's just stunning.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 2, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Im not the biggest fan of HDR (as I probably keep saying) but I do like them, especially pic number 4! That's just stunning.
> 
> Thanks for posting



Do you mean the dead thing? that was a torch on a long exposure , I couldnt do a multiple exposure shot in there it was pitch black, when we shone our torch on that thing it gave us a bit of a jump haha

Thanks for your kind comments


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 2, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Do you mean the dead thing? that was a torch on a long exposure , I couldnt do a multiple exposure shot in there it was pitch black, when we shone our torch on that thing it gave us a bit of a jump haha
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments



Oops, I counted wrong, I meant number 6 being my fav, although in a very strange way, number 4 does have a strange but nice look to it 

I think I would have done a quick dash for a few seconds after seeing it for the first time though!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame i missed out on this one, though the dead thing would have freaked me out! At least we got somewhere exciting to go soon Love the pics, number nines my favourite


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually like pic 4 ...


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice little tour, enjoyed the pics as well,


----------



## muppet (Jun 2, 2012)

cracking pics thanks for posting


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 2, 2012)

That's the dogs nads that mate. Superb


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2012)

Superb photos of some once great buildings thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for your great comments 

I did this with lasers too


----------



## neoncity (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice pic's. Love the HDR ones


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 3, 2012)

Brillant Find There AltDayOut and Brillant pictures love the sofa shot


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like it was quite a good explore that


----------



## st33ly (Jun 3, 2012)

Very interesting that was! Thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 3, 2012)

Some class pix there my man! I'm liking what you did with the laser, you must teach me how to do that next time we get out for a splore with you and J. Well done.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 3, 2012)

Good one you two..love the chair shots!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello Alt nice pics,hope ya dont mind me posting some , what a weekend ,











































Big thanks to Mr D .​
Thats it im bushed. .


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice shots Lucky Pants!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 5, 2012)

YAY good ones good to see some yours, we could of made it real cosy hahaha, really like the mere milimeters from the water shot of the pool, was a stellar weekend


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 5, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> YAY good ones good to see some yours, we could of made it real cosy hahaha, really like the mere milimeters from the water shot of the pool, was a stellar weekend



Haha , be in your neck of the woods Wednesday taking trouble back home so if you and Sshhhh... fancy another outing ?.


----------



## the kwan (Jun 5, 2012)

Two lovely sets of images...thanks for sharing them


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 5, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Haha , be in your neck of the woods Wednesday taking trouble back home so if you and Sshhhh... fancy another outing ?.



YAY She at work, but we can make somewhere else cosy hahaha


----------



## inceptionwave (Jun 5, 2012)

Cracking pics, love number 4 thanks for posting!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 5, 2012)

Great pics Luckypants, i especially like the toy train pic and the bottle on the step with the poo


----------

